# Shepard Tones by 8DIO Review



## Thorsten Meyer (Nov 13, 2017)

*Shepard Tones by 8DIO Review*
http://www.strongmocha.com/2017/11/12/shepard-tones-by-8dio-review/ 

8DIO released https://8dio.com/instrument/shepard-tones/ (Shepard Tones) (named after Roger Shepard), with this new library you can generate those currently in high demand sounds, tension building sequences, and risers. You can generate Shepard sounds yourself, however, one of many aims of the 8DIO library is to get results quickly.

*Installation*

After purchase, you receive an email from 8Dio with a personalized and unique code to download the library. You can use for convenience the 8Dio Downloader where you enter the received serial and start the download to a location you select. After downloading I would recommend to move the unpacked files to your Kontakt library location and do a bath re-save (within Kontakt) to assure faster loading times when loading a Kontakt patch.















*Sound*

Shepard Tones are layered sound waves that reproduce a continuous rise in tone — to create a sensation of building tension. These tones insert you in an alerted stage and absorb you more into the movie experience. With 8Dio’s Shepard Tones you can generate mild running riser or just use the library to sound like what you hear in Christopher Nolan’s Dunkirk. 8Dio also released a Ticking or clock sound library...



Full Review here:
*Shepard Tones by 8DIO Review*
http://www.strongmocha.com/2017/11/12/shepard-tones-by-8dio-review/


----------



## thereus (Nov 13, 2017)

I will definitely be doing a bath resave.


----------



## String-for-sale (Nov 20, 2017)

thereus said:


> I will definitely be doing a bath resave.


I would be doing a bath reshave instead


----------

